# Got Finding Nemo yesterday......



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Kids already saw it before I got home.........

I hope to see it tonight.

Encoded in 5.1 ES......good job Disney/Pixar!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Picked it up today along with a CD carrier. Haven't unwrapped it yet though.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

I picked it up today. $14.99 not that bad of a deal. Watched the movie (on disc 1), and poked around on disc 1. Just made sure that disc 2 worked. Its a good movie, I didn't think it would be bad. Anything Pixar puts out is good.


----------

